# 1972 Bavaria throttle linkage



## jwandhistools (Nov 22, 2009)

I have a 72 Bavaria with 49k on it.
Yesterday the throttle linkage broke.
The rod that connects the 2 carbs together broke at the front end.
No idea where I will find this part.
Any suggestions?
Just to clarify, this is the rod that is just under the fuel pump, connects the 2 carbs, and is operated by another lever under the intake.
I need to find one asap.


----------



## blacktop (Nov 1, 2006)

i found lots a parts for my 2002 1972 just search it.autohuas/bavarian auto/pelican/2002ad.com good luck


----------



## bam2002 (Jul 17, 2007)

Are they the twin Webbers or Twin Zeniths. They will use differnt linkage.

I would say you also can weld the part. Or check with Mesa in California. Also the senior six group they may have used parts.


----------



## jwandhistools (Nov 22, 2009)

They are twin Webers
I just found the part I needed at a place in Hayward, Ca called "Double02 Salvage".
They seem to have just about every part you could ever need for BMW.
Old or new.
Highly recommended.:thumbup:


----------

